# mesajı vermek



## kmaro

*mesajı vermek*

Does it mean to say, to inform?  
Sağol


----------



## Chazzwozzer

The context always helps. 

I'll elaborate after you post the sentence.


----------



## kmaro

Maliki Başbakan Erdoğan'a 'PKK İrak'ta barınamayacak' mesajı verdi.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Maliki, Başbakan Erdoğan'a 'PKK İrak'ta barınamayacak' mesajı verdi.
_*Nouri al-Maliki hinted at Turkish PM Erdogan that PKK will not be able to shelter in Iraq.

*_Please note that he actually *doesn't *inform, but implies, you know, hints. Maybe my choice of words were not perfect, but I hope you'll get the point.

*e.g.* 
Chazz, kmaro'ya 'Türkçen çok iyi!' mesajı verdi.
_*Chazz hinted at kmaro that his Turkish is very good.*_


----------



## kmaro

Ah, teşekkürler


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Rica ederim.


----------

